# I made an XD wallpaper HI-REZ!! Here you go..



## XD Sub-Compact

Sorry admins, I can take down if you want but here is a cool wallpaper I made. Take it guys if you like. Let me know what you think..


----------



## XD Sub-Compact

Here are the rest.


----------

